# Meetings > Workshops >  ASTERISK WORKSHOP

## nikpanGR

Θα ήθελα,εάν είναι εφικτό,από οποιονδήποτε έχει την διάθεση και τον χρόνο,ένα καλό workshop για ΑSTERISK,(Οχι τόσο στήσιμο,αλλά περισσότερο παραμετροποίηση των αρχείων).Να τραβήξουμε ένα καλό video και να το ανεβάσουμε στο dc-ftp.(To προηγούμενο Video που φτιάξαμε ήταν επιεικώς απαράδεκτο).Τώρα πού έχουμε την super woww camera αναλαμβάνω να παίξω ρόλο σκηνοθέτη οπερατερ μοντάζ για να έχουμε τέλειο αποτέλεσμα.Μπορώ να φέρω και δεύτερη κάμερα αν βρεθει και δεύτερος υποψήφιος operater.

Iφαιστος....Νικήτας.....Ακούτε?????

----------


## NetTraptor

Θα πω μια γνώμη και ας πέσει κάτω.

Από το προηγούμενο Asterisk fest όσο μπορώ πια να κρίνω και εγώ που ήμουν εκεί μέχρι και τις υποτυπώδεις γνώσεις που έχω τώρα πάνω στο Asterisk μπορώ να πω ότι δεν προσέφερε και πολλά. Όχι γιατί ο spirosco δεν έκανε κάλο Fest… σε καμία περίπτωση… αλλά γιατί κανένα configuration (εκτός από τις λεπτομέρειες) asterisk δεν είναι πραγματικά λάθος. Τεράστια η παραμετροποίηση και οι δυνατότητες που δίνει αυτό software. Τα fest αρχαρίων πάνω σε αυτό το πρόγραμμα ή φέρνουν παπαγαλία ή λάθη ή τίποτα…

Είναι ένα software που πραγματικά θέλει προσωπική τριβή, διάβασμα και αφοσίωση χρόνου. Ένα fest απλά αφήνει πολλούς με ανοιχτό το στόμα και με ένα default config στο χέρι.

NickpanGR ο καλύτερος σου φίλος είναι μια FXO, το Voip-info, το google και πολύ διάβασμα… σε μια βδομάδα αν κατέχεις τα βασικά θα το έχεις ξεπετάξει…

Μετά ένα Fest από τους Master επιβάλλεται…


Βέβαια υπάρχει και το trixbox…

----------


## enaon

Παιδιά, κατεβάστε το asterisknow (γενικά το 1.4) , σαν το fritz το έκαναν, και η γιαγιά μας το βάζει πλέον  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

καταραμένε... πάλι σε Testing cycle μας βαζεις  ::   ::   :: 

Αξίζει?

----------


## nikpanGR

Nα κινούμεθα...... όχι μόνο flames&trols.Και για τούς πίο προχωρημένους,άρχισα να ψάχνω δυνατότητα multivideo conference se asterisk server.O δικός μου asterisk θα αργήσει να ανέβει σαν υπηρεσία ,αλλά όταν ανέβει θα σκίσει......Εσείς απλά φροντίστε γιά το bandwidth(αν και κοιτάω διάφορα stream codecs γιά το ποιό θα τρέξει καλύτερα).Κάθε βοήθεια επιθυμητή....είναι γνωστά και το voip Μου kai το κινητό μου και το Pm μου.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## papashark

> Παιδιά, κατεβάστε το asterisknow (γενικά το 1.4) , σαν το fritz το έκαναν, και η γιαγιά μας το βάζει πλέον


Mε τις HFC ISDN κάρτες τι κάνει ?

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
> Παιδιά, κατεβάστε το asterisknow (γενικά το 1.4) , σαν το fritz το έκαναν, και η γιαγιά μας το βάζει πλέον 
> 
> 
> Mε τις HFC ISDN κάρτες τι κάνει ?


Καμμιά απάντηση από γνώστη του asterisk?

----------


## enaon

> Mε τις HFC ISDN κάρτες τι κάνει ?


Το bristuff και το visdn δέν είναι έτοιμα ακόμα νομίζω, to misdn παίζει, οπότε ναι, έχει υποστήριξη hfc.

υγ. υπάρχει και ένας άλλος ωραίος τρόπος, που λέει cirrustik, ip telephony, asterisk και h323, ωστε να παίζεις με τους drivers του mikrotik, αλλα δέν το έχω δοκιμάσει πολύ, οπότε άλλη ώρα.

----------


## enaon

> Nα κινούμεθα...... όχι μόνο flames&trols.Και για τούς πίο προχωρημένους,άρχισα να ψάχνω δυνατότητα multivideo conference se asterisk server.


Χωρίς διάθεση για flame, πάντα, καλύτερα να ασχοληθείς με πιο trivial πράγματα. Μέχρι να το καταφέρεις, μάλλον θα υποστηρίζει ολογράμματα  :: 

υγ, για να σε βοηθήσω πάντως να κάνεις την υπέρβαση, θα σου πώ οτι πρέπει να κάνεις videosupport=yes στο sip.conf, και τα κατάφερες..

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Nα κινούμεθα...... όχι μόνο flames&trols.Και για τούς πίο προχωρημένους,άρχισα να ψάχνω δυνατότητα multivideo conference se asterisk server.
> 
> 
> Χωρίς διάθεση για flame, πάντα, καλύτερα να ασχοληθείς με πιο trivial πράγματα. Μέχρι να το καταφέρεις, μάλλον θα υποστηρίζει ολογράμματα 
> 
> υγ, για να σε βοηθήσω πάντως να κάνεις την υπέρβαση, θα σου πώ οτι πρέπει να κάνεις videosupport=yes στο sip.conf, και τα κατάφερες..


;Oxi ρε συ θα το δείς,το ψάχνω επισταμένα.....Απλά θέλω να κάνω κάτι σωστό και -οσο πιό απλά γίνεται- υλοποιήσιμο....Ας μην μένουμε λοιπόν στα λόγια έργα λοιπόν...(αλήθεια trivial τι σημαίνει?)μιλάω για συμπίεση video kai οχι για το videosupport=yes στο sip.conf...(αν κατάλαβες)

----------


## argi

trivial = τετριμμένο...

@rg!

----------


## nikpanGR

Mιλώντας με τον ifaisto με πληροφόρησε ότι το έχει ψάξει και ότι ο o asterisk δέχεται video stream αλλά μόνο pass through(δηλαδή χωρίς επέμβαση στο streaming).Μπορεί όμως να κάνω προσπάθεια να δημιουργήσω ένα module γι αυτό.έχει πολύ ψάξιμο και κόπο το ξέρω,αλλά θα κάνω και εγώ μία προσπάθεια,το θέμα είναι μπορεί κάποιος πού έχει ασχοληθεί περισσότερο από εμένα να με βοηθησει στο αρχικό στάδιο τουλάχιστον?Οι ειρωνίες δεν δίνουν λύσεις.....(spirosco)....H είμαστε σύλλογος η δεν είμαστε ......συλλογικότητα...
nikpangr

----------


## mojiro

νομιζω πως μονο video clients μας λειπουν...



```
peggyzina*CLI> show codecs
Disclaimer: this command is for informational purposes only.
        It does not indicate anything about your configuration.
        INT    BINARY        HEX   TYPE    NAME   DESC
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
          1 (1 <<  0)      (0x1)  audio    g723   (G.723.1)
          2 (1 <<  1)      (0x2)  audio     gsm   (GSM)
          4 (1 <<  2)      (0x4)  audio    ulaw   (G.711 u-law)
          8 (1 <<  3)      (0x8)  audio    alaw   (G.711 A-law)
         16 (1 <<  4)     (0x10)  audio    g726   (G.726)
         32 (1 <<  5)     (0x20)  audio   adpcm   (ADPCM)
         64 (1 <<  6)     (0x40)  audio    slin   (16 bit Signed Linear PCM)
        128 (1 <<  7)     (0x80)  audio   lpc10   (LPC10)
        256 (1 <<  8)    (0x100)  audio    g729   (G.729A)
        512 (1 <<  9)    (0x200)  audio   speex   (SpeeX)
       1024 (1 << 10)    (0x400)  audio    ilbc   (iLBC)
      65536 (1 << 16)  (0x10000)  image    jpeg   (JPEG image)
     131072 (1 << 17)  (0x20000)  image     png   (PNG image)
     262144 (1 << 18)  (0x40000)  video    h261   (H.261 Video)
     524288 (1 << 19)  (0x80000)  video    h263   (H.263 Video)
    1048576 (1 << 20) (0x100000)  video   h263p   (H.263+ Video)
```

----------


## Ifaistos

> Codecs need to be present in the client, Asterisk works by default in Passthrough mode


http://www.voip-info.org/wiki-Asterisk+video

Αυτό που θέλει ο Νίκος είναι ένα meetme room που εκτός από φωνή θα έχει και video.

----------


## nikpanGR

> νομιζω πως μονο video clients μας λειπουν...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> peggyzina*CLI> show codecs
> Disclaimer: this command is for informational purposes only.
>         It does not indicate anything about your configuration.
>         INT    BINARY        HEX   TYPE    NAME   DESC
> ...


mojiro είσαι να βοηθήσεις?να μοιράσουμε το ψαξιμο και την δουλεια?


> 262144 (1 << 1 (0x40000) video h261 (H.261 Video)
> 524288 (1 << 19) (0x80000) video h263 (H.263 Video)
> 1048576 (1 << 20) (0x100000) video h263p (H.263+ Video)αυτά δεν καλύπτουν αυτα πού θέλωνα κάνω

----------


## DrLO

Ακούω asterisk εδώ, asterisk εκεί ... κάτι καλό πρέπει να είναι αυτό το πράμα.
Από κάνα δύο manuals που έχω κοιτάξει αρχίζουν με άγνωστους όρους για μένα (όρους για τηλεφωνικά κέντρα κλπ).

Μόλις έβαλα να κατεβαίνουν τα .asf του asterisk fest.
Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο manual του asterisk για εντελώς άσχεους, για κάποιους που δεν κατέχουν πράμα από αυτό, ούτε καν πως θα συνδέσεις τα τηλέφωνα.

----------

